# 37Gal



## roacan

20Dec2010 The day after we bought the tank from PetSmart.









27Dec2010 Added an aquaclear 70, amazon swords, anubias, red ludwigia, telanthera and driftwood.









04Jan2011 Added wisteria, anacharis, corkscrew vals, marimo ball and another driftwood.









07Feb2011 Removed some of the decor. Look at the anacharis and amazon sword growing









18Feb2011
Fluval 405 I ordered from Amazon arrived and it has a leak at the bottom of the canister so it is going back and I ordered another one.
I also got a stand and moved the aquarium to the living room. So here is my chance to beaslbob my tank.

Added two LED strip lights

















I added 50 pucks of peat moss

















Added flora max and eco complete plus white sand. White sand keeps on floating and clogged my aquaclear so I added some fine filter bags to the filter uptake.

















19Feb2011 Added java fern and another anubias I got from PetSmart. Went all natural and replaced the reef background to a simpler black background. Moved both HOB filters to the back.


This is LED light only









This is F18T8 only









LED + F18T8









LED + F18T8 + sunlight








I hope this is enough light for my plants

Two corydoras









Bob and Shrimp









Cory's sand bed









Left View









Right View









And now for the best part,
view from my small couch








view from my large couch


----------



## jrman83

Much better! Good looking tank!


----------



## danilykins

I love the look of the tank and how it turned out. May I ask where you got your peat moss pucks??


----------



## roacan

danilykins said:


> I love the look of the tank and how it turned out. May I ask where you got your peat moss pucks??


Walmart at the gardening section. Where you see the vegetable seeds in packets.


----------



## tinman

Umm
It never occurrd to me to keep two colors that way  black and white 
But isn't that tough?? 

I believe they mix any way lol 

And those LEDs are supercool.I have blue strips where did you get those from ?


----------



## roacan

Yes, they are slowly mixing. Trying to find a good strainer so I can separate them. What is hard is when the white sand gets blown into the eco complete. It would just stand out for a couple of days until it sinks to the bottom.

I tried to create a divider using the driftwood and the screw vals. I thought the vals would not grow tall because I had it for over two months and it almost died. Now it almost reach the top of the tank.

I got the blue ones too about two weeks ago. I will update with pics.
Got both from ebay. I'll post the links once I get home.


----------



## theguppyman

nice I like it!


----------



## steviepc7

this looks great


----------



## phys

nice tank!


----------



## Kevostradamus

nice!


----------



## Rob72

it looks great, love the led lights its adds a great look, plus the sand and gravel seperated its great looking 
Rob


----------



## theguppyman

correction: I love it !


----------

